

Emergence = unpredictability - setandbma
http://setandbma.wordpress.com/2012/09/28/agile-emergence-management/

======
pif
This reminded me of an article from TheDailyWTF:
<http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/FrontAhead-Design.aspx>

